# 01 GXE No Fire Condition



## Dandyd (Aug 22, 2015)

Helping a friend with his '01 GXE. We have no fire at the plugs. We checked and found no signal at the black/red wire in front of the distrubutor going to the condensor/coil...BUT we did have "fire" on the black/red wires at the injectors. A check of the wiring diagram showed us that this is all one circuit.....we attempted to run down the problem in wiring harnesses assuming there was a break somewhere at the point the wired branch off from the signal to go to the distributor. The Haynes Manual showed the wiring was one circuit and the Mitchell's wiring diagram showed the circuit sans the injectors on the page we had. Any advice on finding the problem...... we are at the point with this long process just to tap a jumper wire from the red/black we know to be working going to the injectors and jump it to just in front of the distributor. Any help??


----------

